# Piping fog into 1/4" line



## pitachip1210 (Mar 29, 2019)

has anyone had any luck piping fog into lines like this? I am attempting an electric chair scene with a real actor and need smoke to come out of a few certain points on his body. I also need the lines to be small rubber tubing so that they can be hidden and easily movable within the set design. has anybody ever tried anything like this before?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

years ago I did this with a small 400 watt machine. I used medical tubing. The tubing got really hot. If I did it again, i would shoot the fog into a PVC tube first and force it out of the tubes with a small inline fan in the pvc. It did work for my application but I wouldn't do it again the way I did.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Certainly a couple things to consider with a live actor:

You obviously don't want anything they could come in contact with to start getting hot. 

Going a short distance from the fogger, the fog itself is also pretty hot, so make sure they don't get squirted with that.

It's been my experience that the nozzle 'spits' a notable amount of liquid fog, too... this seems to be worse if you try to 'pipe' the fog anywhere. It's like the fog starts to condense in the cooler tube again, then the (hot) liquid dribbles back out.

Lastly, last year I tried to 'pipe' fog 3-4 feet through an old piece of copper tubing to come out under a tombstone... didn't work too well. As mentioned above, the cool tubing seemed to condense the fog and a lot of liquid dribbled out the end - the remaining 'fog' made a very underwhelming amount of 'air' fog.

Overall, I would also suggest the 'expansion / cooling chamber'. I don't know that it would give the specific effect you need, but piping fog a long distance through thin tubing doesn't seem to work well.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I would get some E-cigarettes and just use fog juice in them. they are basically mini smoke/fog machines. They would need to be modified perhaps and may need a small PC fan or compressed air lines attached but they would be easy to conceal and you wouldn't run the risk of hot tubes running through the actors costume.


----------



## jbrown45146 (Jan 2, 2011)

On my electric chair I used pvc to make my actor tyhat sat on the chair and piped smoke through that,but I would venture to say that the piping could be hidden in the chair instead..


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2019)

You don't want to use a e-cig it would turn in to a flame thrower.


----------



## Kdearing (Nov 5, 2016)

Piping smoke into such small tubes is going to be difficult. They do sell a smaller, maybe 1" or maybe it's 3/4" tubing with holes in it that you can use but the key is to make sure that a fog machine gets air after coming out, and before going into the tube or it won't turn into fog. The thing I bought from spirit Halloween has a connector that works for this. 

If it were me, I'd see if the tubes could be larger. That'll make life easier.


----------



## Ubertenere (Mar 14, 2019)

I’m building a high output fog machine that will be plumbed in 1/4, I have no idea how well it’s going to work but is a far fetched idea. Unfortunately the parts I need are coming from China so my response of how well it works will be delayed. I was planning on making the nozzle to throat it down to a pin hole to build pressure, of coarse I will see what it does without a nozzle first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipercd (Oct 4, 2018)

Not sure it will work but they do make mister hose that is like a small 1/4 soaker hose for plants


----------



## Bm8817 (Feb 24, 2019)

Here is something I came up with.


----------

